# River ranch



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Hey just wanted to throw a post up, got a small group headed up the river ranch next weekend.


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

I will be there also. Wheres ur camp. We are only 5 min from the gate.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Went main grade makes that sweeping left hand turn our camp is on the right. directly across form the big red/orange storage container.


----------

